
Medical researcher discovers integration, gets 75 citations - CarolineW
https://fliptomato.wordpress.com/2007/03/19/medical-researcher-discovers-integration-gets-75-citations/
======
dekhn
Sure, but did you hear the one about the physicist modelling a spherical cow?

~~~
CarolineW
Yes, but that was deliberately a joke.

~~~
dekhn
clearly you didn't attend my PhD program (biophysics). It was spherical cows
all the way down. Until you got to the spherical elephant.

